# Best brushes for latex, oil and latex based enamels



## Maestro (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey all,

This is my first post in this forum so bear with me.

I am a professional painter based in Queensland, Australia and whilst they sell decent quality brushes here, I find that the best brushes are the Purdys and Coronas. Whilst only maybe 10% of the full range of purdys are sold here, and not even any coronas, I have looked online with the paintstore.com website the most helpful in finding a brush. I have bought a few online and had them sent here. The price here too is crazy, with basic 2.5 inch aviva purdys selling here for nearly $50...

I use a Purdy pro extra sprig 3 inch for cutting in walls mostly but havent bought any brushes for oil and latex enamels as of yet. 

Could someone please kindly advise, which brushes from Purdy and Corona are the best for oil based and latex enamels? The range is massive and I dont want to go spending money and having them sent from USA to find that they dont suit. Thanks

Chris


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Purdy's I havent sold in years, so im kinda out of the loop on those. Seems the quality has diminished with them, no idea as to why, but have been hearing complaints.

Corona

White Angle's seem to be my biggest seller for oil. Acrylics, some guys like the "Excalibur", thats a synthetic China bristle. Fairly stiff, but work really well with the 100% Acrylic coatings, and hold their shape better outside during the summer. The "Cortez" is another one thats a big seller for latex. 

Wooster is another good brand you may look into. Benjamin Moore's brushes are all made by Wooster. Dont know if you have any of those stores there, but if you do, you should be able to get a decent price.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, there are a lot of opinions on brushes here, read this!
http://www.painttalk.com/f12/my-brush-better-than-yours-24/


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

RCP said:


> Welcome to the forum, there are a lot of opinions on brushes here, read this!
> http://www.painttalk.com/f12/my-brush-better-than-yours-24/


Well that should keep him busy for a few weeks Chris.....:whistling2:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> Well that should keep him busy for a few weeks Chris.....:whistling2:


That there is one of them dual purpose threads, also gives a reader a good idea on the "ambiance" here at PT!


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> Well that should keep him busy for a few weeks Chris.....:whistling2:


no joke


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

RCP said:


> Welcome to the forum, there are a lot of opinions on brushes here, read this!
> http://www.painttalk.com/f12/my-brush-better-than-yours-24/





Wolfgang said:


> Well that should keep him busy for a few weeks Chris.....:whistling2:


lol I just skimmed my old posts in that thread, my brushes choice has changed from 07 - 09 through that thread. I also decided that all the busting you two do on that thread I must love it because I have 21 posts in it. :whistling2::laughing:

Op read the linked thread there are a lot of different opinions on the subject and it will range from your own preference such as flat, angle and bristle type.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> lol I just skimmed my old posts in that thread, my brushes choice has changed from 07 - 09 through that thread. I also decided that all the busting you two do on that thread I must love it because I have 21 posts in it. :whistling2::laughing:
> 
> Op read the linked thread there are a lot of different opinions on the subject and it will range from your own preference such as flat, angle and bristle type.


I dont bust on the thread....whatever gave you that idea?:whistling2: I just find it ludicrous. It's like arguing who has the better cheeseburger; BK or McD. Both will fill you up.

Admitting that you had 21 posts in the "My Brush is better than your brush" thread is the "First Step" Sean. Acceptance is the key.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> I dont bust on the thread....whatever gave you that idea?:whistling2: I just find it ludicrous. It's like arguing who has the better cheeseburger; BK or McD. Both will fill you up.
> 
> Admitting that you had 21 posts in the "My Brush is better than your brush" thread is the "First Step" Sean. Acceptance is the key.


lol Alright step # 2 here I come. 

Of course I got over 20 posts in that thread with 6000+ posts it is clear that I comment on any topic I read no matter how mundane. Was that step 2? Or just wishful thinking? lol Couldn't be that easy could it?

Everyone knows BK has the better burgers and McD's has better fries. Truth be told though I dislike all those fast food burger joints and do not eat at them very often.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

_I _like McD's burgers better...............see how it goes?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> lol Alright step # 2 here I come.


Step 2- "Came to believe that a power greater than ourselves could restore us to _sanity_" 

You've got a long way to go Sean..... :whistling2::jester:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Hang tight Sean....there's more than a few of us here who'll get you right. LOL

Good one Paul!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> _sanity_"


Damn another thing to far gone to be reached again.


----------

